# Bottom line.. lightest dropper on the market



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

I have been waiting (over 1 yr now) for the 9.8 Fall Line R dropper to hit the market. They keep pushing the date out, and now saying not available until winter 2018 :madman:. What is the lightest dropper I could buy in the mean time. Don't need much drop, even 75-125mm may suffice. Don't even care if it has a remote... bottom line, lightest dropper out there ?


----------



## tdilf (Sep 21, 2006)

seat collar with a quick release on it would be the lightest.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

tdilf said:


> seat collar with a quick release on it would be the lightest.


Na man.. gotta do it on the fly


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Gravity dropper descender has to be close at 400g. It's also made in the US and 250$. Most reliable post on the market and can be torn down with a multi tool. Too bad they're fuuuuuuugly.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

scottzg said:


> Gravity dropper descender has to be close at 400g. It's also made in the US and 250$. Most reliable post on the market and can be torn down with a multi tool. Too bad they're fuuuuuuugly.[/QUOTE
> 
> They are ugly... can you remove that accordion style rubber boot ?
> Plus... they not much lighter than some others with remote


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

https://www.artscyclery.com/descpag...JH_I_vpfEWW9vRy3xQga0VQeV-lV_5cEaAmpQEALw_wcB
Short travel, but it is light. Depends on your needs.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a KS Lev Ci 125mm on my Ripley and love it.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

splitendz said:


> scottzg said:
> 
> 
> > Gravity dropper descender has to be close at 400g. It's also made in the US and 250$. Most reliable post on the market and can be torn down with a multi tool. Too bad they're fuuuuuuugly.
> ...


You can remove it, but it gets gummed up if you ride it in wet conditions. The remote adds 60g.

It's got some significant advantages over the rest of the dropper post market, but it looks and feels terrible. That lev Ci offers half the travel and is heavier for an extra 150$. Guaranteed to be less reliable or serviceable, too.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Researching the KS Lev ci, the website shows the 125mm to be lighter than the 65mm at any seat post diameter eg. @ 30.6 the 65mm = 400g, the 125mm= 385g. Does this sound correct ? Anyone weighed their post with remote ?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The fiber cables they come with are garbage and you should not believe the total system weight. Independent post weights show 388g for the 125mm.
9point8 claims 390g. I trust the reliability and serviceability of the 9point8 10x over the lev.


----------

